# Shave Excision/Sharp Dissection



## heatherwinters (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a progress note where the clinician removed 5 Lesions.  None required a full thickness removal requiring sutures.  

1) "Shave excision" - Scalp (Lesion Size Approx 2.2cm)
2) "Sharp Dissection" - Neck (Lesion Size Approx 5 mm)
3) "Sharp Dissection" - L Back (Lesion Size Approx 8 mm)
4) "Sharp Dissection" - Mid Back (Lesion Size Approx 6 mm)
5) "Sharp Dissection" - R Back (Lesion Size Approx 1 CM)
 Patient was given local anesthetic and bleeding was controlled with AICI

How would you code for these removals?  Path report came back R Head Intradermal Nevus, The rest Compound Nevi.  I am looking at the 11300 - 11313 Code set for Shaving of Epidermal or Dermal Lesions based on the size and location of each.  

Thoughts?


----------

